# What is a good tank companion for Sab?



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Sebastian is my new betta. He's a beautiful dark blue with red tinges. I love home and as for now he is alone in a one gallon tank. Hubby has offered to buy me a five gallon this weekend, but it want to maybe add a companion. I've been reading everyone's posts and I'm wondering if adding a Cory or two, or maybe a plicostmus (spelling) to the tank might be okay? I'm just not sure what to make of Sab...he seems withdrawn and is shy. Never seen a shy betta!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

WELCOME!!! 
I got some questions;
So you are getting a five right? Do you have a filter? Is it heated? Plecos get WAY to big, and cories get to big and need schools. Is the tank planted?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay yes a 5gallon tank. I'm looking at one that is filtered and I have a heater that I've been using for the smaller tank. Planted?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Live plants***
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh. I thought about going with silk but if real plants are better?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Real plants are the best, but silk are alright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay, so what kind of fish should I look for to go with my betta?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you going to do it planted? 

But some fish are ember tetras, red phantoms, chili rasboras, galaxy rasboras, haborsus cories, pypmy cories, ghost shrimp, whisker shrimp, mexican dwarf crawfish and any other small creature. The thing with small fish is they LOVE densely planted tanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay sounds good. I will probably go with the cories as they are fun to watch. And they would get along with my betta too. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, make sure you get the small nano cory types, and get like 5-8. Yes they will all get along with the betta. Make sure you post some pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds good! I will take some pics after I set up the new tank. Thanks for all your help tankman! Hugssss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

I have pygmy cories and I honestly think they won't be too great in a 5 gallon with a betta.

I would say min. 10 gallons for a school of pygmy cories + betta. Gives both room to get away from each other if they want their space.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Pygmies are also very sensitive from my experience (I had several die mysteriously) so an already established tank is best


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes. Same with almost all these fish, cuz they are all wild caught, so they are a little sensitive. But stock the tank with A LOT of silk plants and they should feel "at home". Also since you want the cories, make sure you use sand. I have 3 (soon to be 5) haborsus (spelling) cories in my 5 gallon planted with a betta and 7 embers, and they do amazing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you are a beginner, maybe stick with the betta, a mystery snail or some shrimp. Try some live plants, go from there. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hottestwinter (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a community tank but its a 30 gallon. I have tetras, cherry barbs and mollies and a clown pleco. And they get along great with my betta. But mollies don't do well in small tanks.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

tankman12 said:


> Are you going to do it planted?
> 
> But some fish are ember tetras, red phantoms, chili rasboras, galaxy rasboras, haborsus cories, pypmy cories, ghost shrimp, whisker shrimp, mexican dwarf crawfish and any other small creature. The thing with small fish is they LOVE densely planted tanks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In a newly established tank with an owner who sounds relatively new to the hobby, I would not recommend any of the above. 

Most of these smaller fish are highly sensitive and as mentioned already, do best in a mature and cycled tank. A slight spike in ammonia could be enough to cause serious issues. 

Invertebrate can also be notoriously sensitive, and if conditions are unsuitable, they will die very quickly. 

I'd recommend just housing your betta in the 5 gallon tank. Bettas don't need the company of other fish, and until your tank is cycled, I would not advise trying to put anything else in with it.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

your betta will be happy by himself, id personally only put one snail or a few shrimp in a 5 gallon, the more fish the more waste and that means more water changes! All of my bettas are in 5 gallons of water one of witch has one mystery snail...however I'd suggest shrimp over a snail (less waste) and id suggest a nitrate, assassin or ramshorn snail (mystery\apples poop more) dont for get to plant plant plant your tank!!!...youll have one happy fish on your hands!...goodluck!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

*Hmmmm...*

Now all of you have me thinking I might be best keeping my betta alone. He just looks so crowded in this little tank and I really wanted to give him a friend. Oh we'll, maybe what I will do is just see how he does. I don't know how long they live but...I don't want to stress him out. Still I'm going to get him a bigger tank tomorrow and some good plants. And if think I'll get him some blood worms and some shrimps I've been feeding him the tropical fish flakes...I don't think he likes it lol


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Little betta...I'm not sure what you are saying by cycled can you explain?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A mystery or nerite snail won't bother him.
Cycling is a vital process to larger aquariums. We have several stickies in our habitats section that explain how to do it.  It's better to slowly get the hang of things than rush into them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

OMG! New 10 gallon tank and since my betta is so laid back I added two silver mollies and one black Molly and a ghost catfish that are getting along nicely with everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The mollies and glass cats get to big for a ten gallon. Plus the glass cats are a schooling fish, which means 6+ of their own kind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

SabastiansMom said:


> OMG! New 10 gallon tank and since my betta is so laid back I added two silver mollies and one black Molly and a ghost catfish that are getting along nicely with everyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm very afraid if you added all these fish at once to a brand-new uncycled tank you are going to get very high ammonia spikes and some deaths :-(. I've never had ghost catfish but I *** think*** they are quite delicate to water parameters.

You might want to get to the store and purchase some Tetra Safestart, which helps kickstart the bacteria cycle you need to combat ammonia. I've had good luck with it in new tanks, but never with that many fish at once. You can also get some "Prime", a water conditioner which helps protect your fish when ammonia does show up.

I'm sure the folks more expert than me will show up with some more valuable advice soon!

Good luck!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would give back all those fish. Cuz the tank is new, uncycled, and those fish get to big anyways. Or those fish are going to have A LOT of stress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately those are probably some of the worst fish you could have chosen to go in a tank that size. 

Not only will all these fish in a brand new tank cause a potentially fatal ammonia spike (I really hope you own an ammonia test kit as you cannot tell from looking at the water how 'clean' it truly is), but mollies grow much too large for a 10 gallon tank, and prefer harder water than your betta and glass catfish. 

Glass catfish are schooling fish, and I have heard they often do not thrive when kept alone. I believe they are also very sensitive to water quality, as Seriously Fish says the following on the species profile page. 



> Do not add this fish to a biologically immature aquarium as it can be susceptible to swings in water chemistry.


Your aquarium _is_ biologically immature. There is no cycle, and unless you are fastidiously testing and changing the water until one is established, you could very likely lose one or more of your fish. 

I strongly recommend you try to return your fish and then do some reading on fish-in cycles.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Also glass cats can reach up to 5-6 inches. But usually 4 inches, but still to big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't mean anything by this....but I have no idea what your talking about. The store went through each fish that I bought and said that they will be fine in my tank. Uncycled tank? Ammonia spikes? How long before I notice bad things happening in the tank? I did add safe start to the water. Immature tank? Okay.....well, as long as no one dies.....or the tank stays good...I'm thinking they are okay. Thank you for all your help, but I think I'll stay my course....you people freak me out with the gloom and doom!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZoZoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Pet stores will say just about anything to have you spend money, and see you next month when you have to replace your fish or buy medications for the sick ones, which is you spending more money at their store. The employees may mean well but they honestly do not have the experience or knowledge that the people on this forum have.
I know you love your fish because you went out of your way to find a forum specifically for bettas. The people giving you advice have kept bettas for years, if not Decades. To give your betta the best life you can provide ,it would be best to listen to them.
Here is a break down:
Glass catfish look cool but they like to be in a group of 6 or more to be happy and healthy. They also get too big for the size tank you have
Mollies will ultimately also get too big, and be miserable being stuck in a small tank

Your tank is new. There is no bacteria to take care of all of the fish poop particles that float around from your many fish. The fish poop particles poison your fish. There are too many fish pooping in your tank at once. It will make everything sick. There are many articles about getting your tank filled up on good bacteria that eats up the ammonia <-( scientific term for fish poop particles)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771
That link is step by step instructions on how to get your tank ready. It is the one I used to get my tank ready, I also have a ten gallon, it has the one betta and two nerite snails and many many live plants.

I also used tetra safe start and that helped a lot in getting the tank ready to battle the poop particles!
Please reconsider your new additions, I know they are gorgeous but they are not in the right environment. The glass catfish and mollies won't be happy and they are just pooping up the water for your lovely betta. There are several other things you can consider to be your bettas tank-buddy after your tank is ready.

Best of luck! Keep posting questions and keep us updated on your progress


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

The "cycling" process and all can certainly seem doom and gloom and super confusing at first 

I'll try to break it down easily because I had the same confusion at first, too.

So when your fish go to the bathroom, as all fish do, the waste is turned into ammonia (kinda like when cats pee, sometimes if you don't clean the litter box it smells like ammonia?) - well, the problem is that ammonia in higher concentrations can really damage the fishes gills.

The great thing is that there are several ways for your tank to 'naturally' remove this ammonia (so you don't have to change the water every day in larger aquariums~)... 

Generally, ammonia over .25 ppm (parts per million) is not going to be a great experience for your fishy friends. Unfortunately this is all but undetectable with the naked eye/nose. You need a test kit, like the API Master Test kit!

So here is loosely, ways you can help with this cycle:

- Beneficial bacteria (sometimes known as "BB"!) can build up over time and turn your ammonia into nitrite, which is less toxic for your fish... but still not good. Yet, there is another bacteria that can colonise, which turns the nitrites into nitrates which are significantly less toxic to your fish and can be handled up to 20-60ppm, depending on your fishes tolerances.


- Plants! Not only are real plants 'real pretty' but they like to convert the ammonia/nitrites/nitrates into a self made fertiliser. You'll still have to do water changes and such, but they help tremendously, and fish love them.

This is what people are referring to when they say 'cycled' - if the bacteria above aren't 'colonised' into your filtration (and basically any surface in your tank), the ammonia tends to stay rather high and your fish wont have a good time, may become sick, or even pass away.

The reason that many are concerned about your stocking options is that several if these fish just get a little big to be comfortable in a tank that size alongside a betta, and the high ammonia/waste they make, may not get converted quick enough for your water to be 'safe'...

Unfortunately, the pet store folk, while well intended, don't necessarily have much experience in this... Especially if you got your fish from a big name store like Petco or Petsmart, they're probably minimally informed... and ultimately, they just want to sell these fish.

Some good options for your 10 gallon would be some ghost shrimp, nerite snails, guppies (fancy ones aren't the best choice, but females can suffice), smaller tetras in a group of 6-9, or the same amount of hasbroseus/pygmaeus corydoras (cute little bottom dwelling catfish)... The reason I say 6-9 is that they're 'shoaling' or fish that like to be kept in groups/schools to be happy 

If nothing else, please consider that the tank mates you chose often cause aggression and stress in bettas which prefer their space.

I think you have some great, well intentioned plans, but you might wish to talk with your pet store and see if they'll accept an exchange on your purchases for some more suitable mates. I also recommend the Tetra Safe Start+, it's got green labelling and dumping a whole bottle in can help colonise those "beneficial bacteria" I was talking about earlier, so you can add fish sooner.

This may not be what you want to hear, but I promise we are all well intentioned and wish the best for you & your fish. I hope that you stick with this hobby & your betta lives a happy and healthy life!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Them two said it all. My fish store i noticed will tell people to buy things that arent great for that tank, cuz the shoppers are new and dont know better. But with me the workers talk to me and they know that i know the same them, that is what happens when you do a lot research, and have been in it for a while. If you dont rehome those fish they will most likely die or have a horrible life. Also just cuz a fish hasnt died doesnt mean anything. You can throw 1 rummy nose tetra in a tank (best schoolimg fish in the world) and that fish will probably get mental problems and die from stress. Same thing is going to happen to that glass cat if you dont give it back. Unless the ammonia kills it first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

SabastiansMom;4851202The store went through each fish that I bought and said that they will be fine in my tank. Uncycled tank? Ammonia spikes? How long before I notice bad things happening in the tank? I did add safe start to the water. Immature tank? Okay.....well said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/size]


Trust me, no one is trying to ruin your fun. Quite the opposite, they want to make sure that you are spared the heartache and expense that so many of us went through when we made the same mistakes (that's me for sure!!).

Nobody's dissing petstore employees, but they are not always trained well, especially if they are working in a section of creatures they are not personally familiar with. My local Petsmart has 2 awesome fish employees who give great advice and help, but I also know that they would have never guided you in the direction that you went.

Cycling and ammonia worries are not "gloom and doom", they are simple hard science, and therefore can't be avoided. That's why, if not managed, things will go bad. 

It's good that you used Tetra Safestart, but even the Safestart website will tell you to start with only one or two (hardy!) fish per ten gallon otherwise the product will be overwhelmed and won't help much. And make sure the store employee sold you actual "Safestart", not Aqua Safe. They sound similar and are bottled in a bit of a look alike way. But Aqua Safe is merely a water condition (of the type that you will use every time you do a water change to dechlorinate your water) ~ Safestart is the product that actually loads the bacteria. And please consider also investing in some "Prime" which is one of the only water conditioners that can help somewhat in protecting your fish during an ammonia spike.

Good luck.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Exactly what they sold me was the safestart. I did buy some prime today because I lost one of my silver Molly's last night and my second Molly looks bad I bought a test kit and my ph and hardness were high so I did the easy balance which should bring everything back into balance. My ghost cat is really shy and hides all the time, but for the most part seems healthy along with my black Molly and my betta...but the silver Molly's are looking bad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

As to be expected, a fish died, and another one doesnt look good. Just give back the others before they all die. They should be in at least 29 gallons. They arent dying cuz of the ph, they like high ph.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Down to three!  lost Arial just two min. ago. Now I am really sad black Molly is thriving and so is Casper my ghost cat. Think I will keep with these three and see how they do over the next few months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They are obviously not thriving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Tank, I think those silvers were sick to begin with. They never really acted right. Gonna see how things go for the next couple of weeks. Then I will do a change and see what happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

How did they act? It still doesnt mean that they are thriving, especially the glass cat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

What do you mean? The rest of my fish are doing fine! Ted, Sabastian and Casper are doing just great...they are swimming and being sociable to one another. So how is that not thriving?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

The glass cat is doing fine. He's eating and swimming around...he's just a little shy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just cuz a fish swims, means nothing. I just asked how did the "sick" silver mollies act?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Both were very listless and stayed at the bottom
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Most likely from the bad water quality. Did they act like that in the store? If so why did you buy them, if not than it is your water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think you need to do 50% daily water changes until your tank cycles...
Do you have an API Master Freshwater Test kit?


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I really didn't notice...at the store, but I did notice when they were in the bag they didn't seem healthy and if I'd known that yesterday they would not have come home with me just to die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Olympia no I don't have that kit. I have jungle 5-n-1 test strips tests for: nitrate, nitrite, hardness and alk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Olympias right. You need to do 50% water changes daily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay, I will do that. For how long?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you do a water test right now and tell what it says? Strips are less accurate but they do give some idea of what your ammonia will be.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

But she doesnt have the strips for ammonia, that is the problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, but due to the nature of how cycling works, if there is no/minimal nitrites or nitrates, it means there is almost definitely a high level of ammonia as it isn't being converted over. It will still help.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

True. The tank has only been up for a day, so i dont think the cycle would of started. That is why i said that. But who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That's the trouble with not having appropriate test kits. You are going in blind as to what your parameters are. Sometimes fish will let you know when there is an issue, particularly more sensitive species, but I've had fish that didn't react to an ammonia spike until it was high enough to be fatal. 

I had to quarantine a goldfish once in a smaller, uncycled tank, and by the next day, there was a surprisingly high level of ammonia present. Ammonia can spike very quickly depending on the fish you are keeping. 

I would definitely advise picking up liquid test kits for both ammonia and nitrite. These are the two ones you have to watch out for during the cycling process, as both can cause stress, sickness, and even death if they get high enough. The paper test strips are not known for being particularly accurate, and are something that is better suited to an established tank where the parameters stay pretty stable.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay, I'm going to go tomorrow to get a test strip to tell the ammonia in the tank. If I can get my tank up to speed could I add like 3 more glass cats?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No, they get WAY to big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Little betta, just did a stick....nitrate is 20. Nitrite is 0 hardness is 300 total alk is 180 ph is 7.2. That's better than what it was!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Tank even if I get rid of the Molly?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Stick to stuff that will do fine in that size tank, nothing over 2 inches. Mollies 4+ inches and glass cats 6+ inches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes they just get to big for that size tank. I might sound mean, but i just want what is best for the fish. Its like saying are going to get a wolf and throw it in a car. You just cant cuz they are very social and get big. Forget the wild animal part though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

At the moment I think it's best if you just have your betta in the tank, and then once you have cycled your tank, you can start thinking about slowly adding some 10 gallon appropriate tank mates. 

As mentioned, glass catfish are not appropriate for a 10 gallon tank. 

I would also strongly recommend you pick up a liquid test kit for ammonia not the strips. Even liquid test kits are not infallible, but they will certainly do better than the strips.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So tomorrow get the liquid ammonia test kit, return all the fish you have (besides the betta) and get some frogbit, duckweed, or dwarf water lettuce. Those plants are floating plants and are impossible to kill, they will help with the cycle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd be happy to send you some plants for the cost of shipping that you can just place in your aquarium and will only require low lighting - but you will need to have lighting that is appropriate for plants.

They will help with maintaining proper parameters, but with that stock you need to be changing it very frequently, 25-50% every other day, okay?

Your Glass Catfish, as neat as they are, will get lonely as they like to be in groups of 6+, but unless you have a 40 gallon breeder tank or larger, please don't attempt that. It is crazy how big they get so quickly.

If your fish store allows it, maybe check in with them and see if they have another type of catfish, ones that wont get bigger than 2 inches. You can have maybe 5 of them. Panda Corydoras are adorable and will work. If you can find Hasbroseus or Pygmaeus, you can have 8 and they're VERY active and adorable to watch  

If not, try to give the best life to your Catfish you can, which involves not over crowding it. 

Ammonia liquid test kits can be bought separately, [ame="http://www.amazon.com/API-LR8600-Ammonia-Test-Kit/dp/B0002566TC and [url=http://www.amazon.com/API-Nitrite-Test-Kit-Tests/dp/B000255NC8/]Amazon.com : API Nitrite Test Kit, 180 Tests per Kit : Aquarium Test Kits : Pet Supplies are what you want. [url=http://www.amazon.com/API-LR1800-Nitrate-Test-Kit/dp/B002DVVICS/]Amazon.com : API Nitrate Test Kit : Aquarium Test Kits : Pet Supplies"]Amazon.com : API Ammonia Test Kit : Aquarium Test Kits : Pet Supplies[/ame] is helpful too. You can get a "Master Kit" with all these and pH but most fish can adapt to pH as long as you acclimate them slowly.

These are way cheaper online than in store. They're also way way more accurate, and you get like 150-200 tests per bottle, so much cheaper. Great to have on hand so when you see your fish may not be doing great, you can find out why.

Also, all 3 of these can be found in water supplies, even in high/bad doses for fish. My normal tap water has 20 nitrate, so it is possible yours may too.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont think getting cory cats now would be a smart idea. Mine will give me a slip with the amount on it. See if they can do that. Definitely dont get any fish now, wait for the cycle to finish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! Well, petco was a bust! They refuse to refund me the price of the two sick ones that died and I even handed the phone to hubby! We won't be shopping there any more! We'll head over to Wichita, a friend of mine gave me the name of a rep. Pet store that sells good stock of fish and I hear they know what they are talking about.

But for now, I agree and am not adding any more fish to the tank until it cycles. Which inow know what that means..to allow the filter to grow a culture of bacteria. So basically I should leave the tank, only doing a 10-20% water change every other day until a week has passed. Then take a sample to my pet store and the ammonia should be high right?

An update on the remainder of fish in the tank....Casper the ghost cat will be getting some new friends when the tank has cycled..I feel bad he's all alone. But he is doing fantastic, very funny to watch him swim! Sabastian is doing great! Getting along with everyone in the tank. The black Molly Ted is also doing well. He's swimming, eating and just an all around joy to watch!

I wanna thank all of you for the great advice! And I'm sorry if I got upset.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Could you get a 20 gallon long or a 29 gallon? Cuz if you can, these fish will be A LOT happier, and all of us will not feel bad for those fish in such a small area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's okay.  Fish are a bit more confusing than people think at first, but once you understand everything it's second nature.

That is really weird about Petco.. usually chain stores are more than willing to refund to keep people happy. Good luck with the new store, hopefully it is better!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

For right now I'm not going to upend them. It's bad enough they are losing water and being refreshed with new water every other day. I'm gonna give it a few weeks then see where we are.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Doing water changes every day is actually good for the fish. Most actually like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks tank, that is good to know.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya it doesnt really stress them out. But if you can get a 20 long or 29. Then you could get a school of ghost cats and a nice group of mollies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I like the ghost cats...truly a cool cat however I'm done with the Molly's. I should have gone with my first choice and got the 20 gallon tank. I'll see if I talk hubby into it.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes if you can get a 20 gallon, everybody will be happier. But a 29 (get one if you can) would be best. Than you could get 6 ghost cats (nice sized school) and maybe 4 or 5 mollies (depending on the type). Why are you done with the mollies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you do get a bigger tank, get it cycled and are planning on sticking with the glass catfish, I'd probably go with a smaller schooling fish. Both bettas and the glass catfish prefer water that is soft to neutral, as opposed to mollies who like their water hard and typically with some salt in it. 

I personally don't like to see mollies as tankmates for bettas, even though I know many people do it.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

They just seem hard to care for Tank. LittleBetta what kind would you go with?


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Question....can real plants change chemistry of tank?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They will "eat" ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. If growing. But that is it. What seems hard to care for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

My ph is at 7.8 and its been hard keeping it in check. Going to do a half drain tomorrow if i cant keep it in check.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay im wondering if it isnt my air pump. Is there such a thing as not getting enough? Would they act sluggish?


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Unless you're dosing co2 or some plant supplements, it's pretty hard for that to be an issue. Is there at least a little bit of rippling from your filter or otherwise? Then your water is oxygenated enough...

If they're gasping for air it looks like, then there is an issue and it is usually oxygen related, but even a bit of movement is enough to prevent that in most cases.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Nope they aren't gasping for air. But the Molly is freqking me out. He goes to the bottom and actually looks like he's dead until I touch him with the net.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

What kind of plants should I get?


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Some good beginner plants would be... Amazon Sword, Java Fern, Water Wisteria, Water Sprite, Anubias (Nana), Anubias (Barteri), Java Moss and Duckweed. The more advanced side of beginner plants (still very easy to care for, though) would be... Argentine Sword, Dwarf Hairgrass, Windelov Java Fern, Micro Sword, Anacharis, Moss Ball, Cryptocoryne and Vallisneria. Amazon Sword I'd recommend to even the least experienced aquarist! It can handle all sorts of abuse, from almost no light to even gravel and large rocks! It's a very fast grower, so be sure to trim it, or it will reach 2ft in almost no time! Some plants can't be put directly into the substrate, so you have to tie them to a rock or a piece of wood. The beginner plants that can't be put directly into the substrate are Anubias (Nana&Barteri), Java Fern and Windelov Java Fern. Also, if you like how Mollies look, you should try them again (if it's a 15 gal.+), they are actually EXTREMELY hardy! Mine lasted through a very bad plague of ich (brought on by a sick fish I got from Petsmart), she was the only one from my community tank that made it. You could try some of the smaller Mollies, if you upgraded tanks (Dalmatian Molly, Balloon Molly), you should probably research the backstory on Balloon Mollies, if you were to get them. Just be careful because some Mollies might nip or fight with Bettas.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay thought everything was going great, but it looks like I am going to have to totally drain my tank!! I lost my black Molly this morning and my betta is looking very bad. Anyone got any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you done any water changes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm thinking that those silver Molly's brought this into my tank!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well probably stress, ammonia poisoning, and maybe some parasites. We told you this was going to happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

20% yesterday


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

The only fish in my tank that is even looking hardy is the ghost cat


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

But I've been doing all the changes!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Just for clarification, are the only fish left your betta and ghost cat?
I would advise another 50% change today. 
How is your betta behaving?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya but the stress from being in a small tank, water changes dont take away the stress like that. Also mollies are sort of social fish so it was stressed, also the glass cat is having A LOT of stress. Do you have any hiding places?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Sick as heck. Floating sideways on the top of the tank! Now I have a plan to move the cat to a small tank for now. Is that okay?


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

The glass cat is hiding in a big chest ornament that he has been since day one.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Every time I touch the betta cause I think he's dead he moves


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No you can not put a glass cat in a smaller tank. Everything in this tank is dying. Im surprised the glass cat is alive. Just rehome it please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

If I do a 50% drain do I need to move either or both fish?


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Not after I've put so much work into him!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't have any one that has an aquarium! I don't know anyone here.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No, you dont. Do u have water conditioner? Just give the fish back to the lfs as fast as you can. Or they will most likely die like the mollies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I would try and find a gallon- 1/2gallon container for your betta. Float him in the main tank to keep him warm. Change the water twice a day. I can't say he will make it but he may pull through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay now that makes sense. I'll move the betta to a gallon tank that I got for him alone when I first bought him. I have an extra heater that I put into the small tank a little bit ago and put some conditioner in the water.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

How about you just keep up the one gallon with the betta? Take down the 10 and give the catfish back to the lfs, even petco or petsmart will take them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope he pulls through. You can cover the tank with a towel, darkness is less stressful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Tank, you are bound and determined that I shouldn't mess with any fish aren't ya? Isn't this how people learn to take care of fish...by making a few mistakes? Now you've decided that I'm a bad fish mom?


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay thanks Olympia I'll keep you all posted


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im not saying that. But the ghost cat SHOULD NOT be in a 10 gallon. I have no problem,if you listen to what we are saying to you, and get fish that are proper for that tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

He's perked up a tiny bit since I put him in the other tank. But he doesn't have any air to that tank, will that be bad?


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Then tell me tank, why are all but my glass cat sick or dead?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cuz it is probably small right now, and the affects of not having a school havent put a huge toll on him yet. They are not that easy to kill, but they just arent for that size tank. That is all im saying is get fish that can thrive in that size tank. Also when you bought the mollies, you probably didnt look at them and the worker got the sick ones. Cuz they are easier to catch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

That could be. I wasn't paying too much attention like I should have. What if I got four more cats? I mean just the glass cats? Would that be too much on the tank?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes they just get to big for that tank. Now if you can get a 29 gallon + tank. Than you can get 6+. But not in a 10 gallon, they can get 6 inches. In a ten gallon you really dont want anything bigger than (IMO) 1.5 inches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Betta get over 1.5 inches. ;-)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Mollies are actually quite sensitive for livebearers to ammonia. They do not do very well in a newly set up tank. 
I think you missed my question the first time, do you have any mollies left or did you only start with 3?

Edit: double posted. Sorry. I think I had this thread opened twice by mistake.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

tankman, where ever are you getting your information? Glass catfish only get around 3 inches MAYBE. Glass catfish are also naturally shy, even in a group they are likely to hide all day in the plants because that's just what they do  it's not unusual for him to hide and I wouldn't worry so much about the Glass Catfish, keep him in the 10 gallon for now but keep a close eye on your water parameters. I might have missed it but do you have a test kit to test for your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH?

Hi SabastiansMom! Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry it had to be a little less than courteous but please feel free to PM me or any of the other Reference Team members for information if you ever need it. Likewise, you can still make threads about your questions!

I agree with Olympia, put a towel over him a night and keep him warm, hopefully he'll perk up. Can you get any pictures of him? Perhaps there is something else wrong, it doesn't sound like ammonia poisoning at all since that requires a heck of a lot of ammonia that wouldn't be able to accumulate that quickly.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

O sorry 3-4 inches, still to big New Pet Fish: Glass Catfish Compatibility & Care Info
Glass Catfish - Catfish - Tropical Fish Forums
http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/fish/glass-catfish.html

I have personally seen big females that were 5-6 inches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just because one may get to six inches, you can't say all of them do, again, it's not fair.

They have a very low bioload which means you can easily keep 4-5 in a 10 gallon and they'll be just fine, they like water flow but they aren't overly active like Danios which need a nice long tank. Will they appreciate a larger tank? Sure! But SabastiansMom has plenty a right to keep her Glass Catfish in a 10 gallon just the same as you do two females in the same tank.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Why do you bring that up all the time? It is sort of pointless. I said it is temporary. It also has nothing to do with this. They do come out and swim around in the open when in large schools and they are pretty active. Sabastiansmom get a bigger tank for them or get smaller fish. Have you looked at glass tetras (not the bloodfins) or x-ray tetras? They are sort of like the glass cat and would be MUCH happier in a 10.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well.. her 10 gallon tank may be temporary as well. If she decides she likes keeping fish she will likely upgrade them in the future. ;-)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

If she says that than i have no problem. But most of the time a lot of people dont upgrade. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Honestly, she isn't asking, so it really isn't your place to tell her her tank is too small. You repeating yourself to the point of being forceful is not going to convince her. The cat can be maintained in the 10 gallon long term... it really is up to her discretion whether or not she wants to upgrade it. 

Sab, I would recommend picking up a few live plants to start... Anacharis is a good start, it grows very fast which means it takes in nutrients very quickly. A proper exotics store should be able to help you with plant choices... (Most stores often have books for sale and you can use those to help you without buying them in store. :lol. Stores like Petco sell certain plants that die underwater, so be careful when purchasing plants. 
After you have a decent amount of plant cover, you could buy 4-5 more glass cats. With a group, they will spend time in the open instead of hiding, being much more enjoyable to have. ;-) Watching them swim around, yes you may eventually decide that you'd like to give them more room...


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

SebastiansMom, I can send you some plants for the cost of shipping if you would like. I have some very easy to grow plants that will help your cycle - rotala indica, water wisteria, moneywort, and an unknown stem plant.


----------



## hottestwinter (Jul 18, 2014)

I would do cherry barbs, they are a schooling fish, but they are small and don't grow to be very big. And you can buy 3 of them and they would be comfortable in a small tank. Whatever you do don't put to many fish to fast in a small uncycled tank. I made that mistake when I first started getting into the hobby. The pet store allowed me to buy an much fish as I wanted for a 10 gallon tank and didn't bother to educate me about it. in less than 3 days all of my fish got sick and died. Mollies need a larger tank and don't do well in less than 30 gallons. trust me.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Cherry barbs need at least 6 of their own kind and a larger tank than 10 gallons, hottestwinter. Good advice about stocking too fast, though!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Olympia said:


> Mollies are actually quite sensitive for livebearers to ammonia. They do not do very well in a newly set up tank.
> I think you missed my question the first time, do you have any mollies left or did you only start with 3?
> 
> Edit: double posted. Sorry. I think I had this thread opened twice by mistake.


Had only one black Molly and two silver Molly's all dead now


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Lilnaug....thanks so much for the warm welcome! Switched Sabastian to a one gallon tank. He's perked up a tiny bit but not much. I have ordered a ammonia kit just waiting it to get here.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Flint said:


> SebastiansMom, I can send you some plants for the cost of shipping if you would like. I have some very easy to grow plants that will help your cycle - rotala indica, water wisteria, moneywort, and an unknown stem plant.


Let me know how much for shipping to Pratt, KS I would greatly appreciate any help to get this tank a decent living place for my fish. Update on Sab...he's not doing good, but I'm going to leave him in the small tank and se how the next 24 goes. 

Hubby is willing to take me over to Wichita this weekend so I can look over a new batch of fish. How about....hang on.....ammonia kit just arrived


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Guess it's not here....just shipped. Dang it'll take forever! Hottestwinter....I think that is what happened here too many fish too fast for my tank being new. I have a towel over the other tank and he's perked up very very little. I'll take a pic.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll send you a PM regarding the plants and shipping. You're doing your best, keep it up! We all start out this way and you're learning now, that's what is important!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I plan on later on...if I can get my tank established without losing fish....buying a bigger tank. This one is just a starter tank and I want to get it to where I can maybe have it as my backup tank in case anything goes wrong. I agree I need live plants. I've been keeping an eye on my glass cat and he seems content, just won't come out of hiding. He's eating after the lights go out in the tank. That's when he comes out.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks flint!!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay here is a pic of Sabastian. Ummm how do I add a pic?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Click the icon of a mountain and sun above the text box and insert a link to your image from a hosting website like photobucket. :thumbsup:


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, that didn't work!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you click the paper clip, you can upload it right from your computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay let's see if this works. [URL="http://[URL=http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/WildlifePainter/media/imagejpg1.jpg.html


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

http://[URL=http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/WildlifePainter/media/imagejpg1.jpg.html]







[/URL


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

This is very disheartening....so if you have a prayer for this little guy I'd be glad. I feel just horrible!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Are his tail and dorsal fin gone?


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Holy moly!! I didn't notice that!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

It was not like that yesterday!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

That is pretty rapid, too rapid for fin rot in my opinion, but others may disagree - it is likely he is a bit stressed and may have bit his own tails. It's kind of like when us humans get stressed, we might chew on our fingernails.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's too much to have been chewed, plus the dorsal is gone. It's possible the molly or cat chewed him up. If you have a powerful filter there is a chance he may have got stuck on it by accident.
Right now what is threatening his life is not disease but stress. Like people, some fish are much better at handling stress than others... for others a traumatic event is just too much... for now darkness and clean water are all that will help him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dang he looks bad. I thought he was a plant at first. How did you not notice this? It had to of taken some time to get this bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Stress coat may be of a little aid as well if you have some on hand.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

How did I not notice this tank? Because it is a new thing! His tail was not like this yesterday!! And I'm very sad by this new problem! Gawd! Some people think I'm stupid! I would have noticed it if it was there!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Additional chemicals may not be necessary. Small amounts of AQ salt can help rebuild the slime coat as well. I don't know, I'd just make sure the water was clean at this point. From the way his fins are nearly gone, he may have difficulty swimming up as well for air.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Salt rebuilds slime coat by irritating the fish. May not be the best choice in this case. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Pandanke brings up a good point - Can you remove the gravel (to help keep water cleaner) and either bring down the water level or add soft decor for him to rest on?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

tankman12 said:


> Dang he looks bad. I thought he was a plant at first. How did you not notice this? It had to of taken some time to get this bad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am sure SabsMom is really upset right now over her fish... when people get stressed out sometimes even something obvious to us can be missed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I can do that. I have something here for him let me look


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Went to put new water into the small tank and Sabastian was gone. Gawd I'm bawling now! He may have only been mine for a short time but he will be missed. 

Okay, need advice....do I put cat in small clean tank and totally redo 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear.  
For your cat, I would just do 20-25% changes daily since it's just him. Once you have some plants and are ready to add them in, you can put him in a bucket for an hour or so while you work on the tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

The plants should be there in about a week.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Fantastic. One little inch and a half glass cat gets a 10 gallon tank all to himself! Hahaha! Poor Casper!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww poor boy, definitely do what the others have suggested so far; clear the gravel and keep his water very clean. Do daily 100% water changes but try to be as gentle as you can. Here's what you can do:

Gently scoop out your fish with a cup (His old PetCo/PetSmart/Pet store cup will do) or a mug that hasn't seen soap before.
Leave him to the side but cover the cup so he can't jump out (though I don't think he has the strength but don't want to take chances.
Dump old tank water in sink/tub/toilet/wherever (I use some of my old fishwater for water for my flowers and house plants!)
Refill tank, make sure it is similar temperature as old water (use a glass thermometer [Walmart for a dollar and a half!] and run under tap until it's around 80 degree's ideally)
Condition water.
Float your Betta in the new water and add a few teaspoons to his cup every 5-10 minutes so he can acclimate to the new water.
After half an hour you can gently release your fish into the new water.

EDIT: sorry I posted too late! :-( S.I.P. Sabastian!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Now that we are addressing your ghost cat and cycling the 10 gallon, I want to reccomend the following two products -

API Master Liquid Test Kit
Tetra SafeStart

Tetra SafeStart contains live nitrifying bacteria (the good bacteria that live in the filter of a cycled tank) and can help you get your cycle going a bit faster. You will have to monitor your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels, however, changing water whenever the ammonia and/or nitrite reach a level (combined) of 1 or over. Replacing not only water, but the TSS as well. Do you have Prime water conditioner?


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay I did a 20% change in the water. Looks really clear. I am going to wait for the new live plants (thank you so much Flint!) and then I will holler again to see what is going to go good in with Casper.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay yes I do have a 5 in one test strip. Checks all levels except ammonia. My ammonia kit should be here in the next day or two and I've ordered some prime.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh and yep got some safe start!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well he needs more of his own kind. He wouldn't be hiding if he had some friends around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm planning Olympia on getting three more of the glass cats and whatever you all recommend would be good. Like the looks of the white cloud danio and the cherry barb but I want something compatible with the cats. Tetras are nice too.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think sticking just with the Glass Catfish at the moment and cycle the tank. Best to just make sure they stay alive at the moment and work your way up from there 

White Clouds need different water temperatures than the Glass cats so those wouldn't be too great.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Cherry barbs are too active for a 10 gallon. Maybe look into ember tetras.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would just do the glass cats. Like lil said. But i would do it cuz they will take up all that 10 gallons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Please guys, especially in the compatibility and emergencies threads, don't state your experience or opinion of a topic, and try to pass that as a fact. Because what could have been an amazing experience for someone, could easily be a disastrous one for someone else. We need to state the facts first on this site, because it very well could make the difference between life and death of a poor animal! If your going to state your opinion or personal experience with a topic, please tell everyone that it was YOUR experience and the danger or pluses of the experience. Sebastiansmom, the reason everyone was kind of upset was because, even after we warned you, you went out and bought fish that you didn't know about, and was based off looks. On here, everyone has a different specialty (Planted Tanks, Compatibility, Diseases, General care), and sometimes someone might disagree, so you can get a general consensus from this site, but in the end it's up to you to do proper research, and remember that an animals life is in your hands. And as for my opinion of the mistake, it definitely wasn't a terrible one! You made little mistakes that were only a little off. Tank cycling is a mistake that I'm sure everyone has made, and if people say they haven't, they're probably lying ;-). Overall you were just a few tank sizes off, and they were not shameful at all! I've seen people keep a Oscar, Flowerhorn and Angelfish in a 10 gallon (All easily get 6 inches+), and a Kissing Gourami in a 2.5 gallon (12 inches+). I also will admit that I've made mistakes like yours before, I kept pair of Kissing Gouramis in a 15 gallon with a Cory Cat before, and I've put a fish in an uncycled tank with a bad outcome. So, welcome to the fish world, where we do our research, but also take risks, fail, succeed and stress over our fish having the best life!

P.s. Sorry for writing a novel!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Crazed. Ive learned my lesson on this one. Ive made my decision to get my tank planted and cycled so that i can put another four glass cats in the tank and start loving my new friends. I want to thank everyone on this site that have given me constructive, helpful solutions. Unfortunately my fish didnt make it and I am down to one funny little glass cat.

I thought about putting a variety in but ultimately I learned to start my journey slowly.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

As it was said before, we all probably came in with a rough start, doesn't matter if you grew up with fish or not!

My first Betta fish....I did his water change and the water felt nice to me....turns out it was around 110 degrees and well...poor little Gallifrey was burned >.< it was instant death and I feel terrible about it but I learned a great deal from him even if I only had him a week!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

SabastiansMom I'm sorry your first experience has not been pleasant! And then you come here for help and are berated by members. I'm sorry you were treated this way! Please don't give up or get too discouraged. The horror stories and mistakes I could tell you from 40+ years of fish keeping... I've made them all.
What some members don't seem to understand is that there are often a number of factors that happen that don't allow us to return fish, upgrade tanks right away, even to buy supplies. We had one member who's parents would not allow water changes... so we really don't know the whole story to pass judgement. Many of our members are under 15. There isn't a budget/$ to upgrade, parents will not allow it, lfs is not close by... (mine is over a 40 minute drive away let alone asking a parent to take me and spend more money on me.) This is not the case here but you see my point!?

OK... I hope at some point you choose to keep a Betta again. They are delightful little fish and often pick YOU out at the store... not you pick them. When you are ready... there are 2 ways to keep a Betta. In a fully cycled tank with or without plants OR perpetually in a small tank in the Ammonia stage of the cycle providing partial and complete water changes and tank cleanings. It's really one or the other. You actually had 2 different set up running at once. A barrage of info thrown at you needs to be clear that once you put the Betta into the small tank you were working with 2 very different set ups. While setting up and cycling the 10 gallon and having an ammonia spike in the 10 gallon has the 2 tanks doing the same thing. The 10 will move on to the next stage provided you DO NOT clean it and allow it to move to NitrIte and Nitrate stages... the 1 gallon will not. 
My advice now... is to allow the 10 to cycle right thru. If you like the glass cats they do need bigger groups. Research to see how many can be placed together in the 10. See what you can find out and let US know. 
Keep in mind that adding 5-6 fish at once will potentially cause a spike again in ammonia. (from fish poop.)

Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Your testing kit should include Ammonia, NitrItes, NitrAtes. Keep those test strips tightly closed at all times. They can become unreliable when exposed to moisture and humidity. (members will tell you to upgrade this to the API Master Kit when budget allows too!) At least you have those!

Lastly... Bettafish.com is a sister site to www.tropicalfishkeeping.com and is in fact the Betta fish tab on that site... it will take you here to this site. Lots more info over there too. Your UserID and password will work there too!


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you seahorse and lilnaugrim! I do appreciate all of the info you all have given me. It's tough, even to lose one little fish, but through my mistakes I know mistakes are necessary in life as they teach us.

I thought I'd update you all in how the 10 gallon is doing and what Casper is up to. Casper is doing fantastic, though he is still hiding well lol! I can see his little tail inside the chest ornament so I know he's still alive. There is a slime building up inside the tank...is this normal? 

I understand that a lot of you are under 15 and the budget thing. Even at 40+ years of life I too am still on a budget! My youngest son and I had a tank when he was much younger (he's 27 now) and mainly had goldfish and a Pleco that I loved! When I was a kid, gosh that seems so long ago, we raised guppies, a pleco named charley and tetras.

Okay, so I've written a lot here so I will close for now. Oh btw...I plan on trying the bettas again, just not right area and with a much bigger tank maybe.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bigger the tank the better ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What colour is the slime? If it's brownish it's likely diatoms, which are a harmless type of algae... If it's white it's likely some type of fungus.. Which most of the time is also harmless but sometimes can be dangerous..


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup, the slime build up is normal, it's called Bio-film and it's harmless and good for the tank. Oto cafish, plecos, and other algae grazers will love to munch on it but that doesn't mean you should go and get one lol. No need to rub it off or anything either 

A Betta can be kept in the 10 with the catfish once your tank has cycled since generally they don't mind fish that don't constantly bump into them or chase them so those would be perfect for a peaceful Betta. Keep in mind that not all bettas are peaceful so make sure it have a backup plan if the fish keeps terrorizing the Catfish.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Still uneasy about getting another betta yet. Going to put 3-4 glass cats into the tank for Casper's sake and sanity soon...then I'll let the tank do its thing before getting any more fish. Oh how long should I wait before getting any more glass cats?


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Olympia, it's clear I think, I can feel the slime on the plants.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Tank are you going to pay for the new setup? Cause I got no money to spend on a bigger tank!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, you could always get a kickstarter if tank wants to donate to it ;-)

I'd add only two more cats at the moment, today, tomorrow, whenever, as their bioload isn't really large so the tank shouldn't spike too high in ammonia, just make sure you watch it is all. And then after a few more weeks you can get one or two more cats to build up your shoal  they should be just fine if you do it like that!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

U said maybe a much bigger tank... That is why i said that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

You could do fine with a betta and 6 glass cats no problem just upgrade when you can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Cool. I will have hubby take me this weekend...maybe...if he's not in a mood! Tank, I said a bigger tank later on if I can keep fish alive! Eh, some peeps just don't listen huh? Lol


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Did i say get it now? No... It was a statement for the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Tank, can you let it go? You've made your statement, move on. You can't win all the wars you know. It's touching that you care so much but not at the expense of hurting or driving others away. Alright?

Yay fish shopping! It's my favorite time of the week ;-) Just look for one that has nice full fins, seems to be active, eyes clear, no visible abnormalities like bumps that shouldn't be there, lesions and other nasties. He or she should be bright (though sometimes dull colors are also natural!) and respond to you well ^_^ there's no way you can really judge a fish and their personality or how they will act with tank mates while they're in the store so it's just kind of a guessing game until you get them home. He might not notice the cats right away but might find them later and harrass them, they're all different. Also, even if s/he flares, that does not mean they will be bad with tank mates, all of my Betta's flare at each other and some couldn't give a crap about their tankmates while others REALLY don't like other fish lol. But best of luck with the fish shopping!


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

none. 5 gallon is not enough room for multiple tank mates with a betta. You will only stress your betta out and possibly give him a moving snack.


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

damn...late again. but still right! LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol kphillips, good try anyways! :lol:


----------



## kphillips0899 (Mar 3, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> lol kphillips, good try anyways! :lol:


lol got to remember that, as much as my foot has found a permanent home in my mouth ahahaha.


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

That's okay K. Not going to shop for another betta yet. Going to get friends for Casper who is a very cool ghost cat!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you going to name his friends? How will you tell them all apart? :lol:


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmmm good question flint.....not sure yet!


----------

